# Baby chick poop



## Amanda Huber (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello everyone. We are new to raising chicks and I have a question for someone about one of my chicks poop. I have one chick one of my broilers that has some light brown foamy poop. The beginning of the poop is normal then the middle is foamy then the end is normal again. She is eating, drinking and moving around fine. What is going on with her poop?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old is it? It could be a sign something is going wrong but at this point you can only take a wait and see posture. You can't treat what you can't identify and depending on what it might or might not be means different treatments for different problems. 

One way to get an answer if something bad might be going on is to take a sample to the vet and ask them to do a fecal on it.


----------



## Amanda Huber (Jun 9, 2020)

The chick is only a week old today.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not worms then. Peep isn't old enough. Are they on medicated feed? 

I probably shouldn't even ask that question. Peep needs to have more outward signs of something actually being wrong to venture guesses or questions.


----------



## Amanda Huber (Jun 9, 2020)

Thank you! I will just continue to watch it and hopefully it will go away soon.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

It's probably okay, foamy could be from heat or something.
Here is a site for poo identification
https://www.fresheggsdaily.blog/2016/03/all-about-chicken-poop-brown-black-and.html


----------



## Amanda Huber (Jun 9, 2020)

Thank you. Yeah it has been warm out.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

How is the situation going today? Any changes?


----------



## Amanda Huber (Jun 9, 2020)

Her poop is still the same but she is active, eating and drinking. So I am not sure what to think of her poop. The heat has been good too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If everything else looks good then you're doing the right thing just by watching her.


----------



## Amanda Huber (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Yep, just keep an eye on things and let us know if anything changes, good or bad.


----------



## Amanda Huber (Jun 9, 2020)

I am not sure how many times a day we are really supposed to check on them but we check on the girls at least 4 times a day. Lol.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Check on them as often as you feel like it, you can't check on them too much.


----------

